# A special litter indeed :D



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

So ive kept these quiet for a bit but now ill show them off 

Can you guess what they are?

























They might be a little too young at the moment to guess ( i know what they are of course but im not saying  )

Also sorry for the rubbish quialty again had to take them using my phone


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Abyssinian by the look of it...


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> Abyssinian by the look of it...


 :shock:  haha i didnt think youd be able to see the hair correctly given thier age and the quailty on the pictures but 1st reply and youve hit the nail on the head lol

:mrgreen:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Do I win a prize? :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah no prize this time


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Cait, you're good!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Thanks to SarahC, I should have some abyssinians of my own before the year is out! I can't wait 

Please post more pics as they grow up!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I will ive orderd another camera lead as i cant seem to find mine anywhere!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, ooh!! I know this one...give me a minute, oh, right, uh... they're meeces, right?

The tail and the fur give 'em away. Do I get a prize? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I want... please? hehe

Curly rosette?? Le gasp!


----------

